# ¿Who is gonna beat Spain?



## jayco (Aug 29, 2006)

They have a great team, i think just the USA could beat them if they both reach to the final, i just have seen the match against lithuania and in the first quarter they made 28 points, this proves that, with Gasol,Garbajosa and Navarro they have a great attack, but is not just the attacking part of the team, Lithuania just could make 11 points in the first quarter, that means the defense of Spain is really good too.


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

it's said that,they are more strong than imagination.wow,maybe USA team will have hard bettle.yeah,just fighting.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Argentina.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

No one.
We willl win the world championship next sunday


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

N-O-C-I-O-N-I :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

wait for spain to win anything meaningful (ever) before claiming victory. They still have to beat arg, and then probably the US. but more important they have to make sure not to beat themselves! they still havent proven they can keep composure in the decisive rounds (see olympics 04, euro 05)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see anyone doing it easily.Really I don't think anyone has tested them yet,but the same can be said of Argentina.Of course that isn't really good for either team as nothing to this point has really prepared them for what lies ahead


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

no no no,U.S. team has a problem that is too much confidence,just this...or they can be champions for N times(not three)..we really should think about this...not poor shooting,not starless,just due to themselve...it's obvious


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think Argentina is still the better team.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Either Argentina, USA, Greece or nobody.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

If both teams do reach the final, it should be one hell of a game.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Argentina-Spain is the real final :biggrin: I say no one will beat Spain.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Argentina will beat them. It's like Madaro said, Spain has yet to show they can win the big games. Argentina is a big game team. I think the final will be Argentina vs. USA, and the US will have a chance at revenge.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni will put up 26 points 11 rebounds as Argentina rolls over Spain.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

in any case im argentine and ive been nervous about this game since before the WC started. good thing im not a player! but i still think if we can take their backcourt guys out of their game it wont matter what gasol does


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

will this game be on TV in the U.S.? I thought I saw something about ESPN2 broadcasting semifinals game, but is it only if the U.S. is involved?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suspect that the game will be televised live by either ESPN2 or NBATV,but noone seems to have any interest in providing accurate information about their broadcast schedeules.So long as there aren't any MLS games on in the middle of the night you would think they could find a channel that isn't too busy showing infomercials.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Or you can watch it on rerun on NBATV, while the final score flashes across the bottom...buzzkill.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Argentina looks great. they will definitely be in the final but no disrepect to Gasol and Spain. they are playing great as well but Gasol can definitely be stopped.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Argentina and maybe the USA or Greece.


----------



## jayco (Aug 29, 2006)

Well Spain won (75-74) look like Argentina could't beat them, neither USA, that has been eliminated by greece. Spain will be the next world champion.


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

jayco said:


> Well Spain won (75-74) look like Argentina could't beat them, neither USA, that has been eliminated by greece. Spain will be the next world champion.


Dont look down on greece, they´ve just showned us that their teamwork can defeat any team.
And gasol most probably wont be able to play so....its a 50-50 for me


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

windy_bull said:


> N-O-C-I-O-N-I :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> :cheers:



hmmm ... guess I have not been 100% right ;-)


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

¿Greece? :uhoh: :uhoh: 



:twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

kironte said:


> Dont look down on greece, they´ve just showned us that their teamwork can defeat any team.


Spain combined teamwork with athletism. They played perfect basketball :clap:


----------



## jayco (Aug 29, 2006)

Well no one could beat Spain.

SPAIN WORLD CHAMPION 2006


----------

